# has anyone tried acacia fiber?



## Sam16

i have constipation and bloating and i heard that fiber can treat constipation but whenever i eat something high in fiber, like a high fiber cereal, i get even more bloated, stomach hurts, etc. so i found this site that sells acacia fiber, and i read that it's not supossed to give you any side effects if you take it, so i am thinking of ordering it. has anyone tried it? did it work? and also, what's the deal with aloe vera juice? i read that it helps in food digestion. has anyone tried it? what brand do you buy?


----------



## heidiw

Sam16 said:


> i have constipation and bloating and i heard that fiber can treat constipation but whenever i eat something high in fiber, like a high fiber cereal, i get even more bloated, stomach hurts, etc. so i found this site that sells acacia fiber, and i read that it's not supossed to give you any side effects if you take it, so i am thinking of ordering it. has anyone tried it? did it work? and also, what's the deal with aloe vera juice? i read that it helps in food digestion. has anyone tried it? what brand do you buy?


I just started taking it, I'm up to a teaspoon and a half a day....I can tell you I have no side effects from it! Anything else I have tried has left me bloated and gassy...


----------



## EnemyTummy

I just started Heather's Tummy Fiber, I will come back in a few days and let you know if I am finding any relief. I am also taking FloraSmart and IntestiNew. Just started all these treatments and I pray they work....


----------



## ukmember

The reason for bloating and gas is that many of the products sold as fibers and classed as fibers are actually forms of sugars which are not broken down in the stomach but pass through (hence 'fiber' and zero calory and glucose loading) but are broken down by fermentation and bacteria lower down the intestine. Fermentation causes gas. Unfortunately acacia is no better than most other energy storing carbohydrates in this matter, like the new Benefiber formula of wheat dextrin or Fibersure which is inulin. The only one I have found which didnt cause this was the original Benefiber formula of partially hydrolysed guar gum, but they changed it allegedly to a cheaper formula to give them greater profits


----------



## janetmtt

UKmemberWould you not recommend Benefibre - I'v got one of those trial boxes but haven't tried it yet because I'm worried that it will make me even more bloated than I am - what's your experience or advice with regards to Benefibre and Fibresure - I'm from the UK too and think we've just started to be able to buy it here.What would you recommend?


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

ukmember said:


> The only one I have found which didnt cause this was the original Benefiber formula of partially hydrolysed guar gum, but they changed it allegedly to a cheaper formula to give them greater profits


I hate when we find a product that works. And the company changes the formula using cheaper ingredients


----------



## Gret

I like the Benefiber the best so far. The acacia made my skin break out in a weird rash and I felt queasy. I gave it a few days then quit. Heather said she'd never heard of that before.


----------



## janetmtt

GretDid the Benefibre work for you. Did you get any side effects from it when you first took it and how many days does it take to work.What happens when you first start taking a fibre supplement? Sorry for the questions but hope you can help me to take my first lot of Benefibre - as I seem to get side effects from everything I'm nervous about taking it so hope you can help.I also read that when you first take a fibre supplement you shouldn't suddenly stop taking any laxatives that you are taking - did you do this or were you not taking anything prior to BF.


----------



## EarnestAccord

I've taken psyllium and citricell fiber supliments and have found that they work great accutely. If my Colon is feeling spastic and I take a fairly small dose of it my colon will literaly calm down with in an hour or so. But if I continue on a regime of it for two or more days i just start to get bloated, Increased censation of incomplete evacuations and in general start to feel really full through out my enitre GI tract. I am interested in acacia but have been apprehensive with my history of prior products.UKMEMBER, are there really no non-carbohydrate based insoluable fiber sources? I did find a brand of fiber called Sunfiber that is PHGG. So are you saying this is a non carbo based fiber? How does one tell if the fiber is a sugar or not?


----------



## amteser

Acacia fiber changed my life! I have had IBS, with diarrhea as the predominant symptom, for 15 years. I tried all different kinds of fiber and initially, Benefiber worked great for me. Then they changed from guar gum to something else which did not work for me. I had seen acacia fiber on a web site for IBS but hesitated to buy it because I had never heard of it and was not sure it would work for me. That was three or four years ago, and I am so glad I tried this. It (along with probiotics) has changed my life. This combination has virtually eliminated my IBS symptoms. Initially I needed one teaspoon three times a day to calm my intestinal tract, but now I take one teaspoon once a day, usually after dinner or before going to bed at night, and the next day I have no problems what so ever. I take a probiotic once a day, usually after breakfast, because my biggest problems were always in the morning. I used to have to get up and eat breakfast three hours before I had to leave the house so I had enough time to spend in the bathroom. Now, my bowel movements are normal, although I do have more than one a day.I don't know what I would have done, or where I would be in my life without this acacia fiber. I pray they never stop selling it or change it in any way.


----------



## Guest

Amteser, what probiotic are you taking?


----------



## mania

Acacia made things worse for me. Not as bad as others like psyllium though.


----------



## Emilyy

Can I buy acacia fibre at a drug store like shopper's drugmart or rexall pharmacy? I don't like ordering online.


----------



## TVgirl

Took acacia a couple times, the liquid from costco, I took half the recommended dose a day for only 2 days and ended up with horrible diarrhea. Benefibre took for only a couple days and I had lots of gas and I took just under the daily recommeded dose.


----------



## PD85

Acacia gives me bad gas, for reals. More than any other fiber.


----------



## all better

Your story is mine! I've suffered from IBS-D for 30 years now. Had to eat hours before I left the house or skip eating all together. Mornings being the worst time for me. I know every restroom in our town! I lived on Imodium (over the counter type) Then I started using Acacia Fiber "Now" being the brand name.It is 100% Acacia, no other ingredients. Which is very improtant to IBS-D people. I have been using it for a little over a month. I've had great results! No cramping, running to the bathroom or that feeling like you always have to go which caused me to have panic. I take a heaping teaspoon mixed with water before bed, have a normal (for the first time in years) bowel movement in the morning. That is it! I tried all the other fibers, Metamucil, benifiber, store brand fibers, and raw bran...etc... ALL of the others made my symptoms worse.I am so thankful I found this. If I miss a day, back to the same problems. I love this stuff!


----------



## MajaSol

i use Heather's Tummy Fiber acacia once in a while, chia seeds once in a while, inulin, psyllium and cellulose powder, and other seeds, flax seed meal- i change between these all the time, but then my tummy prefers a lot of fibers, and alot of different onces.. it gets thing going if you know what i am saying, lol, and not goin too fast eighter







(i try to mimic what our ancestros ate, they got about 50 grams of fibers a day, and never from not just one source, and mostly insoluable)


----------

